

Responses to Jason's "What I Learned from Zuckerberg's Mistakes" - atldev
http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/28/launch003-responses-to-jasons-what-i-learned-from-zuckerberg.html

======
atldev
Great link on app dev/design process from the post:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2608-ryans-talk-at-future-
of-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2608-ryans-talk-at-future-of-web-
apps-2010-london)

Working on some UI improvements and wanted to bring some structure to my
process. Still working on it, but this helps.

